# 69 GTO Aftermarket Seats



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone have experiece with an after market seat maker that makes performance seats for a 69 GTO? Need more support for the track and autocross.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You may be able to add some better bolstering to your factory seats, or maybe go with some "new" GTO seats from 04 to 06. Would be cool to have some covers stitched up to match the original "Y" pattern.

Do you have harness's in the car now? I have some in mine, I don't do the autocross thing (doubt that would work out real well for me :lol but my 5 point harness holds me in pretty well, and I've got a bench seat.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Can you post some pictures of your harness and how it is installed? What brand is it? Pretty straight forward install?

Also, do the new GTO seats bolt into the 69 GTO???? What is involved in this swap.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

Legendary has "Rallye Bucket Seats" on their website that have larger side bolsters. They look nice and have the factory style covers on them. I would trust the quality if it's from them, but have not seen the seats in person to know how they "ride"...


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Those look pretty nice but I'm looking for something a little more high performance oriented


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

jtwoods4 said:


> Can you post some pictures of your harness and how it is installed? What brand is it? Pretty straight forward install?
> 
> Also, do the new GTO seats bolt into the 69 GTO???? What is involved in this swap.


 I have seen several 68 & 69 goats with 04-06 front buckets, so it must be an easy swap.


----------

